# Jirmiwachu - SM



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Is anyone else having problems with these -

My bag is now 6 days post roast and on my vario i am now eight clicks finer than i would 'typically' be and 18g is still getting to 30g output in under 20 secs.

Should i be going even finer?? (only have two clicks left) or leave them to settle for a few days and see what that does??

my experience with some other beans was that i was needing to go finer as they aged....if thats the case here, well...

cheers


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

Where are you based Dan? If you are near London pop into store st espresso in bloomsbury they have it there - I went there this morning and had my tiny little mind blown by how tasty it can be. Probably the best espresso I've had in my (very) limited experience.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Danm said:


> Is anyone else having problems with these -
> 
> My bag is now 6 days post roast and on my vario i am now eight clicks finer than i would 'typically' be and 18g is still getting to 30g output in under 20 secs.
> 
> ...


Go as fine as required, 6 days should be rested enough to pull a decent shot


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Go as fine as required, 6 days should be rested enough to pull a decent shot


To clarify the reason for posting... I will be about half a macro click away from where i was pulling the Fudge-E from extract. First time i have ever had such a huge disparity in settings between beans.

Trying to figure out if this is 'normal' and others are seeing similar or i need to be checking other things for a cause. thanks


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I suspect what you have may be a denser bean than the Harrar/CR Fudgee. Slightly lighter roast too I expect. All adds up to a finer grind


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

The Jirmiwachu is a very dense mixed heirloom and will require a super fine grind, it was one of my favorite ever ethiopians though. just keep going finer until you nail it.

I never used it for espresso but I'll bet its lovely so please report back!


----------

